# IMAGINATIONS C..C AND THE STYLISTICS



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

CHECK OUT THE FLYERS KUTTY DID 4 US. ALL PROCEDDS GO TO START PROGRAM AT BRET HARTE SCHOOL LETS DO THIS 4 THE KIDS .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I FORGOT WE ARE GIVING A 100 CASH 4 THE FURTHEST DISTANCE JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING TO HELP OUT WITH THE GAS PRICES. AND AS ALWAYS FREE KIDS RAFFLE ALL DAY. THERE WILL BE VENDORS SELLING FOOD TO ALL SORTS OF THINGS. IF YOU NEED TO KNOW MORE THE START PROGRAMS DO 4 KIDS JUST ASK AND I'LL HAVE THE LEADER OF THE START PROGRAM POST SOMETHING UP HERE. THANKS 4 LOOKING HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE AND ENJOY YOURSELF. WE DO HAVE UNDER CONSTRUCTION JUST FORGOT WHEN THE FLYERS WAS MADE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11374280
> *good luck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS I KNOW SOME OF SOCIOS ARE COMMING.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 18 2008, 02:47 PM~11374150
> *CHECK OUT THE FLYERS KUTTY DID 4 US. ALL PROCEDDS GO TO START PROGRAM AT BRET HARTE SCHOOL LETS DO THIS 4 THE KIDS .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Aug 18 2008, 02:46 PM~11374795




dammm the imagination chapter from chicago in the house one love guys.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Aug 18 2008, 04:46 PM~11374795
> *
> *


  imginations hawaii where you at..... love for the kids..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 05:28 PM~11376220
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie its all 4 the kids.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Aug 18 2008, 05:25 PM~11375641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-VO too Joe and IMAGINATION brothers...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
4 the kids of the future.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11374380
> *THANKS I KNOW SOME OF SOCIOS ARE COMMING.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

yeah some will be there n some at NOR CAL RYDERZ

WE LOVE SUPPORTING EVERY 1 :biggrin: 

now $100.00 for furthest travel :cheesy: I might have a chance :biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Ill Be there Let me see how many others want to ride, and support this event. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Aug 19 2008, 08:57 AM~11381453
> *Ill Be there Let me see how many others want to ride, and support this event. :thumbsup:
> *





kool thanks homie. hope people come out and support the kids..................


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> Ill Be there Let me see how many others want to ride, and support this event. :thumbsup:
> [/
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T for the Kids.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey loc's you can underline our eventt now. thanks


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Good lookin out there Imaginations & Thee Stylistics. We attended this event last year & had a real good time. Just curious how much do you charge to set up a food sales booth?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:02 AM~11381016
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah some will be there n some at NOR CAL RYDERZ
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Aug 20 2008, 10:37 PM~11398759
> *Good lookin out there Imaginations & Thee Stylistics.  We attended this event last year & had a real good time.  Just curious how much do you charge to set up a food sales booth?
> *


  fifty dollars for food vending have any other questions call us thanks......


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

u know Aztecas sacramento will be there :nicoderm:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any hop??


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 06:02 PM~11405653
> *any hop??
> *


  WE ARE WORKING ON THAT NOW WE HAVE HAVE A MEETING TODAY


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

sorry the food part is taking already. we are trying to make it good 4 the vendors to make thier money and be happy so we have the garcia family that is going to be selling carnitas plates. but so far we have no one selling sweets like cup cakes donuts cakes and ect. we have about 5 vendors already selling different things we try and look out for the vendors that thiers no 2 people selling the same thing . but thanks 4 asking and hope to see some off devotions come by and support the start program the kids are our future.thanks


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 18 2008, 02:47 PM~11374150
> *CHECK OUT THE FLYERS KUTTY DID 4 US. ALL PROCEDDS GO TO START PROGRAM AT BRET HARTE SCHOOL LETS DO THIS 4 THE KIDS .
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Manuel,
Count me in... Anything for the kids!
TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 10:49 AM~11412101
> *Hey Manuel,
> Count me in... Anything for the kids!
> TTT
> *



oh heck yeah i would love to see you come thru. and yes all proceeds goes to the start program . don't come 4 the clubs that are throwing and helping the school out DO IT 4 THE KIDS THEY ARE THE THAT WINS WITH PEOPLES SUPPORT. THANKS.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 22 2008, 11:57 AM~11412161
> *oh heck yeah i would love to see you come thru. and yes all proceeds goes to the start program . don't come 4 the clubs that are throwing and helping the school out DO IT 4 THE KIDS THEY ARE THE THAT WINS WITH PEOPLES SUPPORT. THANKS.
> *


With the School funds getting cut ill do what ever I can to help out. Plus it is in my home town.... Sac Town!!!! Yee yee... Lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 11:11 AM~11412287
> *With the School funds getting cut ill do what ever I can to help out. Plus it is in my home town.... Sac Town!!!! Yee yee... Lol
> *



thanks


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 12:11 PM~11412287
> *With the School funds getting cut ill do what ever I can to help out. Plus it is in my home town.... Sac Town!!!! Yee yee... Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we still need a hamburger or hot dog person 4 the kids so if anybody wants to be a vendor for that lock it in asap. only 50.00 dollars vendor fee.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11413891
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

t t t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 23 2008, 12:48 AM~11417616
> *TTMFT  :cheesy:
> *


You herd, TTMFT Yo!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 12:11 AM~11417659
> *You herd, TTMFT Yo!
> *


dammm ruthie lol...... one love manuel.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 01:11 AM~11417659
> *You herd, TTMFT Yo!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 01:11 AM~11417659
> *You herd, TTMFT Yo!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

MUCH LOVE AZTECAS .


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11420309
> *MUCH LOVE AZTECAS .
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT lets keep this at the top :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 24 2008, 01:02 AM~11423034
> *TTT lets keep this at the top  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

BTTT.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T 
for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Aug 25 2008, 07:12 PM~11437556
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



thanks hope you come support the kids.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 07:39 PM~11447269
> *ttmft
> *



HELL YEAH SAN JO IN THIS MF HOUSE.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

What are you waiting for? TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

SOME OF US ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 27 2008, 01:33 PM~11453149
> *SOME OF US ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE
> *



thanks for the support .


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

the categories for the bikes are street mild anf full ?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 27 2008, 01:49 PM~11453282
> *the categories for the bikes are street mild anf full ?
> *




yes sir.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 28 2008, 01:33 AM~11458545
> *yes sir.
> *


alright thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 12:45 AM~11458573
> *alright thanks    :thumbsup:
> *


no problem. see you there


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 25 2008, 09:54 PM~11439119
> *thanks hope you come support the kids.
> *


For Sure :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 28 2008, 09:25 AM~11460206
> *no problem. see you there
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 06:30 PM~11465170
> *TTT
> *


yo :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I just bought hydros, does anyone know how or someone who can install them on a 81 cutlass and for how much?
If not..... Back on the subject TMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 29 2008, 07:45 AM~11470375
> *I just bought hydros, does anyone know how or someone who can install them on a 81 cutlass and for how much?
> If not..... Back on the subject TMFT!!!!!!
> *


the hop shop call albert tell him manuel sent ya 470-0238


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Manuel! Hey did u use to have a 71 Green Caprice?



> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 29 2008, 10:31 AM~11471127
> *the hop shop call albert tell him manuel sent ya 470-0238
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 29 2008, 08:45 AM~11470375
> *I just bought hydros, does anyone know how or someone who can install them on a 81 cutlass and for how much?
> If not..... Back on the subject TMFT!!!!!!
> *






:0 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 29 2008, 09:58 AM~11471362
> *Thanks Manuel! Hey did u use to have a 71 Green Caprice?
> *




yea back in the day.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 29 2008, 03:43 PM~11473656
> *yea back in the day.
> *


Well' my brother in law bought it.. But he had to sell it cause, no one forgot it use to be yours! lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 29 2008, 08:51 PM~11476231
> *Well' my brother in law bought it.. But he had to sell it cause, no one forgot it use to be yours! lol
> *



dammm are you serious.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 30 2008, 01:45 AM~11477273
> *dammm are you serious.
> *


Yea... lol It's a very nice car!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 1 2008, 01:20 AM~11488210
> *:nicoderm:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



can't wait till i see ruthie at our car show. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11489344
> *can't wait till i see ruthie at our car show. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

i hope to see ruthie too...and we coming from chicago


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 1 2008, 09:06 PM~11494734
> *i hope to see ruthie too...and we coming from chicago
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

you here that ruthie imaginations from chicago is comming to see you. your a star.lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL! YOU KNOW I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!! CALL ME IF YOU NEED ME.... I'M STILL PUTTING IT OUT THERE FOR THE SPONSORS. uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 1 2008, 10:06 PM~11494734
> *i hope to see ruthie too...and we coming from chicago
> *


Aww.. Gee thanks, that really means a lot to me! :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 2 2008, 05:28 PM~11501336
> *I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL! YOU KNOW I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!! CALL ME IF YOU NEED ME.... I'M STILL PUTTING IT OUT THERE FOR THE SPONSORS. uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *



thanks carl you have always been a big help . one love homie.


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 1 2008, 11:17 PM~11495102
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *






:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Sep 2 2008, 10:15 PM~11504026
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE TO SEE SOME HOT CHICKS IN HERE.  

HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

yeah i hope la reina comes out to support. she can set up a kissing booth. lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 3 2008, 11:53 AM~11507510
> *yeah i hope la reina comes out to support.    she can set up a kissing booth. lol
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: y
t
t


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Lets take the show to the top!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 4 2008, 11:13 AM~11517155
> *Lets take the show to the top!
> *


I WOULD TAKE YOU TO THE TOP ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm to heavy... Lol That was funny though!



> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:26 AM~11517282
> *I WOULD TAKE YOU TO THE TOP ....
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 AM~11517304
> *I'm to heavy... Lol That was funny though!
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

100.00 CASH FOR THE FURTHEST DISTANCE HOPE THIS HELPS WITH GAS.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

KIDS ON TOP.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 AM~11517155
> *Lets take the show to the top!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 5 2008, 01:48 PM~11528590
> *:tongue:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

may i take your order please---- :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

crack is bad mmmmk just so no to crack mmmmk lol :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 6 2008, 09:25 AM~11534585
> *crack is bad mmmmk just so no to crack mmmmk lol :cheesy:
> *



butt crack is bad.lol


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

don't forget lolystics car show is a week before ours see out there. in woodland.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 6 2008, 02:47 PM~11535857
> *butt crack is bad.lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 6 2008, 02:47 PM~11535857
> *butt crack is bad.lol
> *


DEPENDING ON WHO'S BUTT CRACK IT IS? :dunno: 












































































YOUR BUTT CRACK= BAD! :barf: 







RUTHIES BUTT CRACK= GOOD :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11539392
> *DEPENDING ON WHO'S BUTT CRACK IT IS?  :dunno:
> 
> YOUR BUTT CRACK= BAD! :barf:
> ...


LOL I sure hope so! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 7 2008, 07:45 PM~11543881
> *LOL I sure hope so!  :biggrin:
> *



okay ruthie wins the butt crack award.lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Sep 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11539392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 7 2008, 08:45 PM~11543881
> *LOL I sure hope so!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WIN HANDS DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 8 2008, 06:11 AM~11546454
> *YOU WIN  HANDS DOWN! :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah she wins i voted 100 times 4 her. lol :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2008, 08:13 AM~11546842
> *:biggrin:
> hell yeah she wins i voted 100 times 4 her. lol  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 8 2008, 08:53 AM~11547087
> *ME TOO!
> *


me three :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 8 2008, 12:57 PM~11549244
> *Lol TTT
> *


hey ruthie you should pose on my bike at the show :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 8 2008, 01:41 PM~11550126
> *hey ruthie you should pose on my bike at the show  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



FIRST SHE NEEDS TO BE NEXT TO MY CAR . I BEEN WAITING 4 THIS 4 ALONG TIME.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2008, 05:02 PM~11551295
> *FIRST SHE NEEDS TO BE NEXT TO MY CAR . I BEEN WAITING 4 THIS 4 ALONG TIME.
> *


alright :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 8 2008, 01:41 PM~11550126
> *hey ruthie you should pose on my bike at the show  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THAT BIKE HOMIE I KNOW YOU'LL WIN SOMETHING. NOTTTTT RUTHIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2008, 05:04 PM~11551322
> *LOVE THAT BIKE HOMIE I KNOW YOU'LL WIN SOMETHING. NOTTTTT RUTHIE
> *


thanks  but after your show its gonna get sanded down so it can get repainted :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 8 2008, 04:06 PM~11551341
> *thanks   but after your show its gonna get sanded down so it can get repainted  :cheesy:
> *



WHAT COLOR ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11554570
> *WHAT COLOR ?
> *


purple with magenta patterns


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 8 2008, 09:34 PM~11554886
> *purple with magenta patterns
> *




thats going to be tight can't wait to see it when its done.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2008, 05:04 PM~11551322
> *LOVE THAT BIKE HOMIE I KNOW YOU'LL WIN SOMETHING. NOTTTTT RUTHIE
> *


Ha ha... I don't mind taking any picutures, can't wait to meet and see every one!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 9 2008, 12:03 PM~11559220
> *Ha ha... I don't mind taking any picutures, can't wait to meet and see every one!
> *



your the best ruthie ,,,,,,, one love girl.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 9 2008, 04:18 PM~11560798
> *your the best ruthie ,,,,,,, one love girl.
> *


No, your the best!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 9 2008, 01:03 PM~11559220
> *Ha ha... I don't mind taking any picutures, can't wait to meet and see every one!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 9 2008, 05:06 PM~11561681
> *:thumbsup:
> *





t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
4 the kids


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

our show might be changed to another spot will post up quick. sorry


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11581061
> *:wave:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wheres everyone been at ? :dunno:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

What's up Manuel, this is gonzo from Imaginations chicago, is the show still on for oct. 5th? or just changing the location?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 11:44 PM~11604191
> *wheres everyone been at ?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WILL KNOW TODAY IF THE SHOW WILL BE AT MC CLATCHEY PARK FORMELY KNOWN AS OAK PARK JUST RIGHT AROUND DOWN THE STREET FROM BRET HARTE SCHOOL. WE WILL HAVE THE WHOLE PARK SO STAY TUNE FOR UPDATE.THANKS


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 10:24 PM~11612314
> *What's up Manuel, this is gonzo from Imaginations chicago, is the show still on for oct. 5th? or just changing the location?
> *


  we are just changing the location........ how are you doing....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Oak Park!!!! That's my HOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

what's up Joe! just working and saving some money to make it out there. I actually have to work saturday but i'll probably be there on saturday night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 08:24 PM~11612314
> *What's up Manuel, this is gonzo from Imaginations chicago, is the show still on for oct. 5th? or just changing the location?
> *



just changing location hopefully its the park which is 2 minutes down the street from the school.will post up today if i hear something.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11631925
> *what's up Joe! just working and saving some money to make it out there. I actually have to work saturday but i'll probably be there on saturday night. :thumbsup:
> *


LET ME KNOW I GOT A SPOT FOR YOU TO SLEEP....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

word is going around that the show is canceled its just going to be at a different spot not far away from the original spot. hope to name the location tomorrow.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11640584
> *word is going around that the show is canceled its just going to be at a different spot not far away from the original spot. hope to name the location tomorrow.
> *


any word where ? :dunno:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

SAME PLACE DIFFERENT DATE NOVEMBER 9TH WILL BE THE DATE....... CONFIRMED..................................


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Sep 20 2008, 09:41 AM~11651136
> * SAME PLACE DIFFERENT DATE NOVEMBER 9TH WILL BE THE DATE.......  CONFIRMED..................................
> *


 but the 9th is a thursday ? :dunno:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 20 2008, 01:01 PM~11651836
> * but the 9th is a thursday ? :dunno:
> *


  NO THE 9TH IS ON SUNDAY.CUZ DUKES PINIC IS ON SAT THE 8TH......


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn, I take a month off and I'm already forgotten?  
Take it to the [email protected]#*> f****king Top!!!!!!!


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 20 2008, 01:42 PM~11652036
> *Damn, I take a month off and I'm already forgotten?
> Take it to the [email protected]#*> f****king Top!!!!!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

hey Ruthie i'm IMAGINATIONS from Chicago...i'm looking foward to see you in 
person when we take our trip out to sacra...i'll be content with a pic with you...
that would be a badasss momento for me since our chicago viejas are hurting.....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Sep 20 2008, 12:36 PM~11652007
> * NO THE 9TH IS ON SUNDAY.CUZ DUKES PINIC IS ON SAT THE 8TH......
> *


o yea lol :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Ruthie donde estas.....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

YEAH THE DUKES EVENT IS ON A SATURDAY THIER SHOW-N-SHINE- AND TOY DRIVE AND THE NEXT DAY WILL BE THE CAR SHOW AT BRET HARTE ON FRANKIN BLVD AND 9TH ST IN SACRAMENTO.LETS SHOW THE DUKES SOME LOVE AND MAKE IT A GOOD WEEKEND. RUTHIE I HOPE YOU CAN STILL MAKE IT OR I MIGHT CANCEL IT. LOL


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm only kidding guys.. Cant wait to see and meet everyone!!! Still taking it to the top!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 20 2008, 02:58 PM~11652827
> *I'm only kidding guys.. Cant wait to see and meet everyone!!! Still taking it to the top!
> *



THANKS PRETTY WOMAN--- ONE LOVE.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 20 2008, 03:58 PM~11652827
> *I'm only kidding guys.. Cant wait to see and meet everyone!!! Still taking it to the top!
> *


does that mean Chicago guys too.....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 20 2008, 10:25 PM~11655362
> *does that mean Chicago guys too.....
> *


Especially you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 21 2008, 02:33 AM~11655930
> *Especially you guys!!!!!!!
> *


Imaginations chicago will be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 21 2008, 06:08 AM~11656366
> *Imaginations chicago will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT for the kids!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep it at the top!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

SAME DATE OCT 5TH JUST A DIFFERENT SCHOOL ETHELL PHILIPS ON 21ST AND FRANKLIN NEW FLYERS WILL BE OUT TODAY THE SCHOOL REALLY NEEDS HELP SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL. 100.00 DOLLARS 4 THE FURTHEST DISTANCE--- RAFFLES----- RAPPERS----- DANCE CONTEST 4 KIDS---- FREE RAFFLE 4 KIDS----- TEACHER DANCE CONTEST-- LOTS OF FUN COME CHECK IT OUT. IF YOU LIKE TO BE A VENDOR ITS 50.00 DOLLARS YOU CAN CALL ME AT 821-7645 MANUEL ------ THANKS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 23 2008, 09:45 AM~11674755
> *SAME DATE OCT 5TH JUST A DIFFERENT SCHOOL ETHELL PHILIPS ON 21ST AND FRANKLIN NEW FLYERS WILL BE OUT TODAY THE SCHOOL REALLY NEEDS HELP SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL. 100.00 DOLLARS 4 THE FURTHEST DISTANCE--- RAFFLES----- RAPPERS----- DANCE CONTEST 4 KIDS---- FREE RAFFLE 4 KIDS----- TEACHER DANCE CONTEST-- LOTS OF FUN COME CHECK IT OUT. IF YOU LIKE TO BE A VENDOR ITS 50.00 DOLLARS YOU CAN CALL ME AT 821-7645 MANUEL ------ THANKS
> *


" when you need someone to talk to CALL ME!" Sounds good Manny


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11681251
> *" when you need someone to talk to CALL ME!" Sounds good Manny
> *


MANNY BOY!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 23 2008, 07:32 PM~11681251
> *" when you need someone to talk to CALL ME!" Sounds good Manny
> *



give me your number please i need to talk now. lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 24 2008, 11:09 AM~11686123
> *give me your number please i need to talk now. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

do you have new flyers yet?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modiol_@Sep 25 2008, 09:37 PM~11702578
> *do you have new flyers yet?
> *


x2


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modiol_@Sep 25 2008, 08:37 PM~11702578
> *do you have new flyers yet?
> *


ITS THE SAME FLYER JUST DIFFERENT SCHOOL RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM THE OTHER SCHOOL.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

remember different location.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 27 2008, 06:45 PM~11716532
> *remember different location.
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

wats up ruthie where you at. lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2008, 12:06 AM~11725543
> *:wave:
> *



hope to see you there at ethell philipps on 21st and franklin in sac town.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

e
e
l
m


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 29 2008, 08:45 AM~11726877
> *hope to see you there at ethell philipps on 21st and franklin in sac town.
> *


ill be there  ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2008, 02:37 PM~11730858
> *ill be there   ......... :biggrin:
> *




i'll be looking 4 you or come at me so i can meet you.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 29 2008, 08:47 PM~11734155
> *i'll be looking 4 you or come at me so i can meet you.
> *


alright


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

kids on the top


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

almost show time like i said ill be there and some members from UTI will be also


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

some haters are putting the word we had canceled. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sflowider (Jan 3, 2008)

is there going to be a hop


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 30 2008, 05:32 PM~11742729
> *some haters are putting the word we had canceled.    :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


wtf :angry:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

is there a hop?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 30 2008, 08:51 PM~11745909
> *is there a hop?
> *



no homie sorry.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I'M GETTING ALOT OF GOOD FEEDBACK THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE COMMING. SO LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.I GET CALLS EVERYDAY.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 28 2008, 09:44 AM~11719630
> *wats up ruthie where you at. lol
> *


I'm HERE! I'm still going... I pinky promise!
TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 PM~11756518
> *I'm HERE! I'm still going... I pinky promise!
> TTT
> *


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

So, October 5th, 12:00 - 4:00 at ethell phillips on 21st and franklin in sac. How much is it to get in?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 1 2008, 10:26 PM~11756965
> *So, October 5th, 12:00 - 4:00 at ethell phillips on 21st and franklin in sac. How much is it to get in?
> *



20.00 cars 10.00 bikes models 5.00 free admission. its all 4 the love of kids. please come and support.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 1 2008, 09:09 PM~11756518
> *I'm HERE! I'm still going... I pinky promise!
> TTT
> *




love you ruthie thanks 4 the support. one love.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

*3 more days * :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 2 2008, 10:15 AM~11759922
> *3 more days  :cheesy:
> *



yeah buddy


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 2 2008, 07:42 AM~11758225
> *love you ruthie thanks 4 the support. one love.
> *


Aww shucks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 2 2008, 08:40 AM~11758215
> *20.00 cars    10.00 bikes    models 5.00        free admission. its all 4 the love of kids. please come and support.
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 2 2008, 06:51 PM~11764400
> *Aww shucks!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wat did i do ruthie. i hope i get a hug :biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yea 2 more days and its show time


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

somebody make sure too snap some pics :thumbsup: TTT for a great cause!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 3 2008, 01:37 PM~11770971
> *hell yea 2 more days and its show time
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 3 2008, 02:56 PM~11771159
> *somebody make sure too snap some pics :thumbsup: TTT for a great cause!
> *


Glad to


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

I HOPE WE AINT GOT RAIN DIS SUNDAY BUT IF WE DO IM STILL DOWN AS LONG AS I AINT THE ONLY ONE uffin: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

no rain on sunday :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 3 2008, 07:06 PM~11773426
> *no rain on sunday  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


KU I KNOW WE NEED IT BUT NOT YET


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks guys 4 keeping this on top.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

tomorrows the show :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

oh yeah its kool-aid time tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 4 2008, 01:31 AM~11775693
> *tomorrows the show  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


everyone ready  :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 4 2008, 09:25 AM~11776654
> *everyone ready   :cheesy:
> *


im ready :yes:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

do the last min check up and shines and this time tomorrow we will be pullin in and set the cars up how we want them oh yeah dont forget the tire shine hope everyone has a good time tomorrow and hope for a real good turn out now lets get da weekend started play the oldies on the beat and we gonna chill on a sunday afternoon for the kids :cheesy: :cheesy: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 3 2008, 09:37 PM~11774895
> *thanks guys 4 keeping this on top.
> *


when its for the kids and to have a good time we just got too bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

see everyone there :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 4 2008, 12:30 PM~11777300
> *see everyone there  :nicoderm:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 3 2008, 01:56 PM~11771159
> *somebody make sure too snap some pics :thumbsup: TTT for a great cause!
> *


 :wave: u goin Bub???


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 4 2008, 12:46 PM~11777686
> *:wave:  u goin Bub???
> *


i talked with bub not to long ago and i think hes hittin up the show un stockton


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 4 2008, 12:47 PM~11777978
> *i talked with bub not to long ago and i think hes hittin up the show un stockton
> *




okay bub don't hate .... but the founder of uce is suppose to be comming the last time i talked to KITA....


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 4 2008, 08:10 PM~11779888
> *okay bub don't hate .... but the founder of uce is suppose to be comming the last time i talked to KITA....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 4 2008, 10:14 AM~11777189
> *do the last min check up and shines and this time tomorrow we will be pullin in and set the cars up how we want them oh yeah dont forget the tire shine hope everyone has a good time tomorrow and hope for a real good turn out now lets get da weekend started play the oldies on the beat and we gonna chill on a sunday afternoon for the kids  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANKS 4 ALL YOUR HELP HOMIE. SEE YOU THERE LETS SEE THE KIDS SMILE AND GIVE THEM SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT WHEN THEY GO BACK TO SCHOOL.


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 5 2008, 06:05 AM~11781946
> *THANKS 4 ALL YOUR HELP HOMIE. SEE YOU THERE LETS SEE THE KIDS SMILE AND GIVE THEM SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT WHEN THEY GO BACK TO SCHOOL.
> *



its showtime ppl getm off da charger and armerald up and over to the show kids here we come


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

it was a real good turn out at the show thanx to all that came and thank you stylistics cc
and imaginations cc for all the love and we wont blame you guys if we have a baby with the special gift you gave much lowrider love to all and congrats to everyone who went home with a trophy and congrats to all for showin up till nest one love lowrider style :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: oh and when folks get a chance let see some pix from todays show


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 5 2008, 08:46 PM~11787154
> *it was a real good turn out at the show thanx to all that came and thank you stylistics cc
> and imaginations cc for all the love and we wont blame you guys if we have a baby with the special gift you gave much lowrider love to all and congrats to everyone who went home with a trophy and congrats to all for showin up till nest one love lowrider style :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes: oh and when folks get a chance let see some pix from todays show
> *


x2 :thumbsup: i had a good time met some new people


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

thanx to ruthie for helpin the show raise more money by takin pix next to the rides much love to you ma :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 4 2008, 07:10 PM~11779888
> *okay bub don't hate .... but the founder of uce is suppose to be comming the last time i talked to KITA....
> *


 :nono: I Dont ever hate!Yea i knew kita an uce was going 2 support the children :thumbsup: I didnt come cuase i had allready told my homeboy from norcalridaz i was going 2 stockton  Glad 2 hear u guys had a good turnout where the pics? till next time keep it low :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

anyone got picts ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 5 2008, 08:20 PM~11787840
> *:nono: I Dont ever hate!Yea i knew kita an uce was going 2 support the children :thumbsup: I didnt come cuase i had allready told my homeboy from norcalridaz i was going 2 stockton  Glad 2 hear u guys had a good turnout where the pics? till next time keep it low :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU DON'T HATE BUB I HOPE YOU PLACED OUT THERE. ONE LOVE HOMIE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 5 2008, 07:46 PM~11787154
> *it was a real good turn out at the show thanx to all that came and thank you stylistics cc
> and imaginations cc for all the love and we wont blame you guys if we have a baby with the special gift you gave much lowrider love to all and congrats to everyone who went home with a trophy and congrats to all for showin up till nest one love lowrider style :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes: oh and when folks get a chance let see some pix from todays show
> *



ONCE AGAIN HOMIE THANKS 4 THE HELP AND IF YOU HAVE BABY HE OR SHE IS JOINING THE STYLISTICS . LOL GLAD YOU AND THE FAMILY CAME AND ATE WITH US REAL LOVE HOMIE.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 5 2008, 08:57 PM~11787409
> *thanx to ruthie for helpin the show raise more money by takin pix next to the rides much love to you ma :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks for having me out there. I 'm really proud of what you guys did for the Kids and school. It was a great show, nice meeting everyone!


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

we had a good time, Thanks.

Sacramento Dukes


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)




----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Great show! I have plenty of pics, I'll put some up soon


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 5 2008, 09:44 PM~11788157
> *ONCE AGAIN HOMIE THANKS 4 THE HELP AND IF YOU HAVE BABY HE OR SHE IS JOINING THE STYLISTICS .  LOL  GLAD YOU AND THE FAMILY CAME AND ATE WITH US REAL LOVE HOMIE.
> *


maybe we also thought of possibly putin he or shes nickname as stylistics or sumwhere along that line :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 6 2008, 04:55 AM~11789726
> *maybe we also thought of possibly putin he or shes nickname as stylistics or sumwhere along that line :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats a good one homie i'll be the nino....lol think about wat i told you at the pizza place love to have your family your some down to earth people . no rush i'm trying to get ahold of the dukes to see if we can be a vendor.


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

one love bro yea ill definetly keep all that in mind trust ou guys are fun to hang out with too much love bro we will see you guys saturday


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_manual that was a classy show yall threw i hit a lil something on my way out cant wait tell the next one my baby still asking for his youngest perticepant tropy_


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11788784
> *Great show! I have plenty of pics, I'll put some up soon
> *



thanks homie i'll be waiting.


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 6 2008, 06:57 PM~11796588
> *manual that was a classy show yall threw  i hit a lil something on my way out  cant wait tell the next one  my baby still asking for his youngest perticepant tropy
> 
> 
> ...


lowrida love to ya and your new addition bro and nice ride money


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 6 2008, 05:57 PM~11796588
> *manual that was a classy show yall threw  i hit a lil something on my way out  cant wait tell the next one  my baby still asking for his youngest perticepant tropy
> 
> 
> ...


give me his name for him comming to thee stylistics show he must get one i'll be waiting homie.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANKS I HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 7 2008, 12:06 AM~11799466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic carl :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 6 2008, 11:36 PM~11799550
> *thanks for the pic carl  :cheesy:
> *



i wish that was my bike homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: one love for ruthie.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's some pics i took from the event


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

There's two more right there, any feedback is appreciated, more on the way!


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 7 2008, 12:43 PM~11802390
> *Here's some pics i took from the event
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any pics of my 63....... more pics pls...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

come on sonny put the pics up . thanks 4 the love homie.


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 7 2008, 01:40 PM~11802903
> * do you have any pics of my 63....... more pics pls...
> *


Yea man a lot more pics, i'm finishing them up for now and when i get them done i'll post them up tonight  . hope you guys like em!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 7 2008, 05:56 PM~11806290
> *Yea man a lot more pics, i'm finishing them up for now and when i get them done i'll post them up tonight  . hope you guys like em!
> *



pics came out nice homie.keep them comming.


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 7 2008, 11:43 AM~11802390
> *Here's some pics i took from the event
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see the rest of them love the work :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

CAN'T FORGET TO THANK THE BADDEST CAR CLUB IN SAC UCE FOR THE SUPPORT THEY DIDN'T EVEN WANT THIER CARS JUDGE THEY JUST DONATED MONEY FOR THE KIDS THATS LOVE RIGHT THERE. ONE LOVE KITA AND TO YOUR MEMBERS.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 7 2008, 07:31 PM~11807325
> *CAN'T FORGET TO THANK THE BADDEST CAR CLUB IN SAC UCE FOR THE SUPPORT THEY DIDN'T EVEN WANT THIER CARS JUDGE THEY JUST DONATED MONEY FOR THE KIDS THATS LOVE RIGHT THERE. ONE LOVE KITA AND TO YOUR MEMBERS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11807325
> *CAN'T FORGET TO THANK THE BADDEST CAR CLUB IN SAC UCE FOR THE SUPPORT THEY DIDN'T EVEN WANT THIER CARS JUDGE THEY JUST DONATED MONEY FOR THE KIDS THATS LOVE RIGHT THERE. ONE LOVE KITA AND TO YOUR MEMBERS.
> *


thank you mauel for your help and participation this weekend at my daughters school i know they will love and apreciate it very much one love bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you guys saturday


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 7 2008, 07:59 PM~11807669
> *thank you mauel for your help and participation this weekend at my daughters school i know they will love and apreciate it very much one love bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see you guys saturday
> *




hey bro anytime start a post lets get some lowriders to your daughters school rio linda elementery school for the car show and festival this saturday. maybe we can have a tug a war the hot rodders againts the lowriders . lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

all and all i like to thank all the car clubs that came out to the show 4 the kids ....trust me i remember which clubs that supported this event and if guys ever need help with anything will be there thats lowrider love . also like to thank the rappers and a r and b singer that gave thier time to perform thanks C-DUB FOR THE PEOPLE YOU BROUGHT AND WISEMAN THAT WAS KOOL. HOPE YOU GUYS AND LADIES MAKE MUCH SUCCESS IN WAT YOU DO,


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's some more, the 63's in here too. I'll say thank you to imaginations cc and the stylistics for putting on the show, thanks everyone for letting me come down and take pictures, it was cool meeting all of you there, and thanks for giving me so many cool cars to photograph haha. Again I hope you all like the pics.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11812817
> *Here's some more, the 63's in here too. I'll say thank you to imaginations cc and the stylistics for putting on the show, thanks everyone for letting me come down and take pictures, it was cool meeting all of you there, and thanks for giving me so many cool cars to photograph haha. Again I hope you all like the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Nice*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11815747
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what year is your car love the long ones.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 8 2008, 10:07 PM~11818218
> *t
> t
> t
> *


TTT


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

A few more pics, and some after show work


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

THANKS TAKING PICS AT THE SHOW HOMIE.


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

your welcome, thanks for letting me come by


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 7 2008, 12:06 AM~11799466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MANUEL YOU STANDING TO CLOSE TO MY HYNA.......


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 9 2008, 12:12 AM~11819239
> *A few more pics, and some after show work
> 
> 
> ...


  big pic pls......... looks nice


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

you want all of them bigger? or just certain cars? the pics are a lot bigger, i just resized them in photobucket to fit on the forum smaller


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 9 2008, 12:10 PM~11822184
> *you want all of them bigger? or just certain cars? the pics are a lot bigger, i just resized them in photobucket to fit on the forum smaller
> *


pls because my wife is making a profolio....


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

alright man i'll start uploading them to photobucket in a larger size right now, it'll take a while though. the pics have a lot of detail so photobucket uploads them slowly. I'd appreciate it if i was credited in the portfolio somewhere (if the bottom part of the canvas with the words [synergistic photography] [sonny p] aren't showing), and i'll be at the rio linda elementary school this saturday, i'd be glad to take more pictures for you


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks again sonny.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 9 2008, 02:12 PM~11823354
> *thanks again sonny.
> *


times 2 thanks sonny............


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks guys, they just finished uploading. if this size isn't big enough for you let me know, i can copy the originals to a cd and give it to you on saturday.


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's the last few. again, let me know if you need them bigger.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

YOUR THE MAN SONNY P THANKS BRO.....


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Any time


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

see you sat homie at the car show. lowriders againts hotrodders tug a war.


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

See you there


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 9 2008, 10:13 PM~11827670
> *see you sat homie at the car show. lowriders againts hotrodders tug a war.
> *




Hey Manuel thank you again for the business any time you need trophys just give me a call you saw what we can do. Thanks for the phone call that everything went great for you with the trophys too. any time just give me a call and please try to pass the word for us. i will be sending you some flyers and business cards soon.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 9 2008, 08:49 AM~11821483
> *HEY MANUEL YOU STANDING TO CLOSE TO MY HYNA.......
> *




sorry homie she's mine.lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

thanx for your help bro and we will see you tomorrow


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

its going to be cold but we will be there ....... i need some hot chocolate hmmmmm.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

it was a nice turnout at the rio linda show . thanks to louie he took best of show congrats homie will see you at your show nov 8th 2008.


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 11 2008, 05:04 PM~11839659
> *it was a nice turnout at the rio linda show . thanks to louie he took best of show congrats homie will see you at your show nov 8th 2008.
> *


it was a good turn out and the pix i took i hope to have up really soon and louie had the cleanest ride around it was close with that modle A and maybe next time if planned enough we can get some hoppers out and see if the hot rodders wana burn out them slicks they had on there rides fukin a they had some thunder comin out those motors dam


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 11 2008, 05:55 PM~11840192
> *it was a good turn out and the pix i took i hope to have up really soon and louie had the cleanest ride around it was close with that modle A and maybe next time if planned enough we can get some hoppers out and see if the hot rodders wana burn out them slicks they had on there rides fukin a they had some thunder comin out those motors dam
> *


i talk to some guy from the school he said it will be better next year becauxe he will be part in putting this together. but we enjoyed our selfs it was kool thanks 4 the invite. the old man lowrider made my day doing bike tricks..... lol


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 12 2008, 09:17 AM~11842613
> *i talk to some guy from the school he said it will be better next year becauxe he will be part in putting this together. but we enjoyed our selfs it was kool thanks 4 the invite. the old man lowrider made my day doing bike tricks..... lol
> *


hope he feels better from the bike kicken his ass lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 12 2008, 02:23 PM~11844198
> *hope he feels better from the bike kicken his ass lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 9 2008, 09:49 AM~11821483
> *HEY MANUEL YOU STANDING TO CLOSE TO MY HYNA.......
> *


Hey, hey there is pleanty of love to go around.. he he


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

yea it was great man, and lowrider the stuntman and american idol was funny as hell


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11846009
> *Hey, hey there is pleanty of love to go around.. he he
> *




sorry ruth i don't share with nobody...... lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 13 2008, 10:12 AM~11849135
> *sorry ruth i don't share with nobody......  lol
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 13 2008, 09:14 AM~11849143
> *  :roflmao:
> *



t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 13 2008, 06:13 PM~11852716
> *t
> t
> t
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

tomorrow we should know the date 4 2009 car show at another school its all 4 the kids to smile and enjoy themselves.


----------

